
Home(work) – bringing serendipity to students kicked off campus - whrobbins
https://medium.com/@contrarycapital/home-work-8ee8be005238
======
whrobbins
Hey HN, today I'm launching Home(work), a community for students that had
school cancelled.

It's no coincidence that FB and Microsoft both started during Reading Period
when Harvard had no class.

With support from the founders of Reddit, DoorDash and more, we're looking for
builders to hack on stuff.

